# fungus on cory



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Found my old ailing cat fish now has a white sheen on him so I am going to treat him with Jungle fungus eliminator. for a few days.
He is in a small bowl with aeration.
Does the fungus treatment kill off the bio filter? I know it kills live plants!


----------

